# Hello to everyone.



## Travis (May 28, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Travis. I am from Williston, North Dakota (USA). I bought my 1st TT about a year ago. It is a 2004 Quattro Conv.

I just registered today because I was having a serious (or maybe not soooo serious) issue with a blinking light on my display panel. Long story short, got some friendly advice form a couple of members and here is is about 7 hours later and the problem is fixed. I guess I could not ask for better help from a group of people I have never met. 

Anyway, I decided I liked it around here so much I could just as well stop by and say hello. I would suspect most of you are from the UK. Well, I won't hold that against you.......  <------- means "JUST KIDDING"

Now, if anyone has an extra left side door switch (door ajar chime, interior lights come on, window opens about 1/2 inch) that they want to give away, I will take it and it will really make my day complete. I took my switch out and messed around with it until I ended up using a straw from a can of WD-40 and some sand paper to get just the right fit to replace the broken plastic plunger... You do what ya gotta do you know.

CHEERS!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum matey


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

